# Good starter bow for a 9 year old?



## Back2Dakota (Feb 29, 2012)

My son has been chomping to get a bow since I just got a new one. Anyone have a recommendation on some quality youth bows that would fit the bill?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

diamond razor edge


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

this^


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Or you could look into the mathews mission sieries 20- 70 lb draw dont know too much about them though


----------



## Thearchery97 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mission menace or craze, or the diamond razor edge.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought my son a craze when he was 8. He is nine now and he loves it, very adjustable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bear Apprentice....good youth bow. :wink:


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah look at bears lineup they have a couple youth bows and for a decent price.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

bowtecarcher11 said:


> yeah look at bears lineup they have a couple youth bows and for a decent price.


x2!!!


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Diamond razor edge


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Hoyt Ruckus, Bear Apprentice, Diamond Razors Edge, Mathews Mission Craze.

Check all those out, all of them have a good variety of draw lengths and weight.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Ross makes a youth bow. Called Just Like Dads (rossarchery.com) otherwise i would suggest the razor edge from diamond (i used to have one), the craze from mission or even a genesis from mathews.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Pse Chaos, idk about the gennisis 
:/


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the Mission Menace or the Mission Craze would suit him very well, both have lots of adjustability, the Craze has more draw weight adjustment all the way to 70# and the Menace is up to 50# I think.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

The genesis may be easier to get used to is what i meant. Probly stick with a mission. I have heard alot of great things about em.


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Bear Apprentice 2- just set one up for a friends 12 y/o daughter . Nice little setup. Bought one for my son but he doesn;'t know it yet. He has a micro midas III but only goes to 30#.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

I have been recommending the Mission Craze to my students with good results. My son recieved one for Christmas and has made great improvements in form and accuracy. They were very responsive to my request for an out of production color by tracking one down from another dealership and having it set to my range.

TAO


----------



## RampageXT123 (Feb 1, 2012)

I say Hoyt Ruckus! Give the boy the best brand in archery!


----------



## bowtechman98 (Nov 23, 2011)

Diamond razor edge!


----------

